
What Shakespeare’s Plays Sounded Like with Their Original English Accent - matan_a
http://twentytwowords.com/performing-shakespeares-plays-with-their-original-english-accent/
======
hcs
Perhaps link directly to the (2011) video rather than this contentless blog
post with an embed:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPlpphT7n9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPlpphT7n9s)

